# Monarchs beat Sparks 72-52!



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Smith scored 15 of her 21 points in the first half as the Monarchs jumped out to a big early lead and cruised to a 72-52 triumph in the opener of their best-of-three Western Conference first-round series against the Sparks.  

I am not going to sit here and pretend that I am a huge Monarchs fan, but I have to say it:

BEAT L.A.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

What a great match the Monarchs did last night .
All team played very good in D and in the offensive game was ggod too the crow was amazing , if they keep playing like that Sunday they will win the Sparks .
I´m a huge Monarks fan because i´m portuguese and Ticha plays in the Monarchs soo go Monarchs .
And i believe in this year they can do great things like win the champ.
ps-what a block ticha did last night


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Am I the only one that saw that nasty elbow Lisa Leslie gave DeMya Walker?

You could read DeMya's lips after that. She said, "I'm gonna **** her up," repeatedly.

Should be an interesting game two.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> Am I the only one that saw that nasty elbow Lisa Leslie gave DeMya Walker?
> 
> You could read DeMya's lips after that. She said, "I'm gonna **** her up," repeatedly.
> ...



Ha-Ha!! That was funny. Lisa didn't do it on purpose that time though.


----------

